# 00 altima stereo & speakers?



## terry0 (Mar 24, 2005)

i have a 00 altima SE with the 6 speaker 100 watt stock head unit and speakers. i have to replace back speakers and would like to put in a woofer or bass tube in the back. not for booming but for a better quality sound( stock stereo has great highs). needs some low end to it! 
so,
if its 100 watt system is it 50 front 50 back. how is the system set up? how is the 100 watts divided among the speakers? ( 2,4, or 6 way )
when i have the back speakers replaced(blown) i want to add small amp and woofer. can front speakers handle alittle more juice? if so, how much. if not, could they if i have something put in to keep lows coming to them? WHAT TO DO? i dont want to spend alot. i just want alittle more bass for sound quality and to increase output by 50 watts or less!!!! any good ideas?


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

well, 100 watts is split among the speakers. im assuming its 4 speakers and 2 tweeters. my first recommendation is to switch out the stock head unit. if you want to do any type of decent audio, the first route should be to replace the stereo. you'd need an RCA adapter for a subwoofer if you want to keep your stereo, which is a waste. My suggestion is as follows:

1) Alpine head unit, between $200-300. best sound for a budget. if you are on a tight budget, id recommend JVC because they usually offer good sound at around $150 AND with a good number of pre-outs. youd notice a big difference in sound just by replacing your stereo. trust me on this one.

2) generally places like circuit city or bestbuy have package deals where you can get decent amp and subwoofers for around $200, not including a box or the wiring. I saw a sony amp and sony subs for $140. but sony seems to have a bad reputation in the car audio arena. asfor the box, you can build it yourself, but its not worth the trouble to save $40. You can find Alpine Type E's online for $40-50. they are great subwoofers for a good price. youd be able to fit two 10's no problem. for back speakers, id recommend alpines as well. you can usually find them on ebay for dirt cheap. 

if you dont want to go the route of subwoofers, which i dont blame you for cuz it costs an easy $300-400, just get two alpines and power them with an amp. but please please please, get an after market stereo first.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

i bought a pair of inifinti kappa 63.5i speakers, theyre good, theyre in the back, and still stocks in the front.
my head unit is a pioneer deh-p7000mp 









it soudns nice


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

isnt that head unit hard to use? well tahts what i heard at least..i heard that you have to use that knob to get everywhere


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

if u know how to use the remote, then u dont touch the knob at all


----------

